# Fatal error unison 2.48.4_1



## Nolf (Aug 23, 2017)

Good afternoon. After upgrading to version 2.48.4_1, I started the synchronization, after which I received an error:

```
Fatal error: Filesystem watcher error: unexpected error 23 while adding a watcher
The watcher can be disabled by setting preference 'watch' to false
```

Tried to add a line to the configuration file:

```
Watch = false
```
There was another mistake:

```
Fatal error: Server: File monitoring helper program not running
```
At the moment the system is FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p19 # 0 r318353 and Unison-2.48.4_1

The configuration file

```
root = /data/
root = socket://192.168.2.1:22000//data/
 #prefer = socket://192.168.2.1:22000//data/
prefer = /data/

  path = share/1
  path = share/2
  path = share/3
  path = share/4

ignore = Name {. *}
repeat = 1000

backup = Name *
backuploc = central
backupdir = /data/backup

 #force = newer
batch = true
 #times = true
owner = false
group = true
maxthreads = 4
rsync = false
 #debug = verbose

log = true
logfile = /var/log/unison/sync_data.log
```
If you leave only 2 and 3 folders, then it is synchronized normally. But 1 and 4 immediately produce errors ...

Thankful in advance for any help!


----------



## gfx (Aug 23, 2017)

What happens when you change the line `repeat = 1000` to `repeat = watch` ?
And also; in order to see where the fsmonitor.py is located on your system -- can you post the output of the following command ?

```
pkg list unison
```

Looking at the changes in version 2.48.4:

http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/download/releases/stable/unison-manual.html#news

It says:

Small fix to the way fsmonitor.py gets invoked when using the file watching functionality, suggested by Josh Berdine. *Unison will now look for fsmonitor.py in the same directory where the Unison executable itself lives.*


----------



## Nolf (Aug 23, 2017)

gfx said:


> What happens when you change the line  repeat = 1000 to  repeat = watch ?




```
Fatal error: Server: File monitoring helper program not running
```



gfx said:


> pkg list unison




```
/usr/local/bin/unison
/usr/local/bin/unison-fsmonitor
/usr/local/share/licenses/unison-2.48.4_1/GPLv3
/usr/local/share/licenses/unison-2.48.4_1/LICENSE
/usr/local/share/licenses/unison-2.48.4_1/catalog.mk
```



gfx said:


> Small fix to the way fsmonitor.py gets invoked when using the file watching functionality, suggested by Josh Berdine. *Unison will now look for fsmonitor.py in the same directory where the Unison executable itself lives.*



If I correctly understand, then the file fsmonitor.py should be the same where the unison file is used?


----------



## gfx (Aug 23, 2017)

Yes, the fsmonitor.py should have been located inside the /usr/local/bin/ directory. Yet, there seems to be a new utility called unison-fsmonitor as a replacement for fsmonitor.py Can you run that utility manually and then run unison ? I believe it should start to run in the background when you run it as:


```
/usr/local/bin/unison-fsmonitor
```

Let's see if that will do the trick...


----------

